# HO Template tool



## Jayr (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi guys does anyone know where i can purchase a HO plastic template for drawing out layouts i really want one but cant find them any where


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

template for what exactly? if you are talking about for things like Turnouts or other track pieces I doubt anyone makes anything like that. You could always photo copy the piece you want the template of and make one like that. Glue the paper template to a piece of plastic and there ya go. Just a thought.

Massey


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jayr said:


> Hi guys does anyone know where i can purchase a HO plastic template for drawing out layouts i really want one but cant find them any where



Would these be of any help to you?

http://www.modelrailroads.net/cgi-bin/mrrlinks/go.cgi?id=839


http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/atl/atl361.htm


----------



## oldSmokey (Jul 31, 2011)

*Templates*

You could go to the Peco UK sight where you can download the following templates in PDF format and correct size.
This may help you as you can print them out and lay them out to your layout.

OO/HO Streamline Code 100

OO/HO Streamline Code 75

OO/HO Streamline Code 83

N Gauge Streamline Code 80

N Gauge Streamline Code 55

http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=pointplans


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't seen the green track templates for years.
I did find one that might be useful to you?
K.I.S.S. Templates Link
Why not do it with your computer?
There are several free or trial versions out there!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> I haven't seen the green track templates for years.
> I did find one that might be useful to you?
> K.I.S.S. Templates Link
> Why not do it with your computer?
> There are several free or trial versions out there!



I beat you on the link.
Look above.


----------



## Jayr (Sep 28, 2011)

It's just a plastic template that you can draw out the tracks turnouts ....I seen it in a book


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have you considered a track layout program? There are several free ones, and some excellent commercial ones. I happen to use AnyTrack here.


----------

